# was shark fishing



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

OK so me and 2 friends went to a local dock in my neighborhood and we had seen a shark the day before so we decide to try it. I took my ling rod and threw a cig way out there and had some thing run with it so i freespooled and it turned out to be a big catfish so we throw another out there but nothing happend and we where running out of bait so I picked my net up hopping i would catch a big pin fish but when I threw I felt something hit the net HARD!!! and the drag started to go out so I just freespooled onthe rod and as I'm draging it in theres a huge red fish in my cast net he was 36 inches long and well over 10 pounds didnt get any pictures but not what I exspected to catch.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

WOW. Never heard of THAT before


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

What was on the rod?


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

I was using a couple cigar minnows but the became soggy so I wanted a big pin fish or spot to use but instead he was in there.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *cobia09 (7/27/2009)*I was using a couple cigar minnows but the became soggy so I wanted a big pin fish or spot to use but instead he was in there.


In your story as you were pulling in the net you said the drag on the rod started going so you freespooled it and that was the last you told about the rod. Just wondering what took it


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh it was probably a cat fish cause we caught a few of those on a hole cigar minnow.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

so much for sharkin huh!! sounds like you had fun anyway.


----------

